# Fishing Line



## sterno (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wondered what most people think is the best all purpose line to use for bass fishing (I know there is no perfect choice).I just got two new reels and wondered what to spool them with.I used Spiderwire last year.My buddy is telling me to go with PowerPro braid this year.Just want your opinions.Thanks.


----------



## sterno (Jul 20, 2011)

By the way,I use spinning gear.Never really liked baitcasters.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Im set on bps excel mono... use 12 14 and 20 lb.


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

I like Spiderwire braid and am upgrading my newer reels to 20 and 30# braid. Braid allows the feel of the bite and underwater terrain due to very low stretch. I'm not a fan of mono any longer because it has so much give and stretch. Hope that helps some.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

My first choice for spinning gear,,is,,like Ranger said,,I use & really like Premium Excel-mono BPS,,8#-14# tests...You cannot beat the value & performance!! I have been using it since the 80's,,and will continue to use it... As for 4#-6#,,on spinning gear,,I get the best results,,for my applications,,out of P-line/Evolution/Copolymere,,Its hard to find,,but it lasts a whole season for me,,I use it for throwing jigs to Walleye,, Perch&Gills... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm a fan of sufix fuse. 10-14 lbs

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I really like P-Line CXX, I use it on most of my reels, from ultralights to catfishing reels.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

What braid lacks in streach...rods and drags make up for...it levels out. I caught some bif fish this year on mono... gotta be a line watcher...watch for ticks jumps and swim aways. But to each his own


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Plus its cheap enough i usually change every outing...


----------



## sterno (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions.Still not sure what I am gonna use,although i do have 2 spools of PowerPro.Come on warm weather !!!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Consider this
Type of fishing...heavy cover or open water
How much. 2-3 times abyear or 2-3 times a week.
Budge can you afford $10 a reel in line? Vs excels 50 cents

Buy a few brands..experiment. mono works for me. I fish heavy cover alot...deep... and a few times a week...im always changeing line...but its not let me down...and im saveing money...be a line watcher...


----------



## sterno (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Ranger.I usually fish about every day Monday thru Friday.Since I am retired now (old man,age 53) .Usually I dont go too much on weekends because there is a lot of pressure those days.Mostly Mogadore,Wingfoot,Walborn and Deercreek.Sometimes Nimi or the Lakes.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Well braid may work for you...just experiment. I fish almost as much... monos my string of choice lol


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I still use mono on my baitcasters, and Nanofil on my spinning gear.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Just used powerpro this past weekend down south. I really liked it. Just my opinion.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

For spinning gear you have to put up a few bucks and try the new nanofil. Its the best of both worlds when it comes to braid or mono... just a suggestion ...


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have Power Pro 50lb braid on my bait casters and had it on my spinning reel last year. I fish heavy weeds and pretty shallow usually. I switched to a PLine coated mono on the spinner for this year because I want to try more crankbaits but so far it's been a pain in the rear. I'm chocking it up to the cold weather for now but if I don't like it in June I'm switching to a light braid for that one.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I havent tried Nanofil, but would like to. I use fireline on several of my spinning rods. I use a mono or florocarbon leader, unless fishing topwater. The fireline resists twisting and wind knots better than many other braids I have used. It gets better with age and lasts a long time.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to try Fireline original fused crystal this year. I've fished for several years now with my BIL who absolutely loves it. Generally, he out fishes me though I hold my own. Where he really seems to have the advantage is when it's a "light" bite. He seems to be able to feel bites that I can't. I've always been a mono guy, Trilene XL. I do plan on using a fluorocarbon leader for the abrasion resistance, but my BIL uses straight Fireline and doesn't seem to have a problem. He also seems to snag up less than me. Maybe it's that extra "feel" that keeps him out of the crap! Anyway, it should be an interesting experiment.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Here's a chart of line characteristics:









*Monofilament:* Ande Monofilament, Berkley Trilene, Bass Pro Shops, Stren Fishing Line, Sufix, P-Line, Spiderwire
*Braid:* PowerPro, Berkley Fireline, Spiderwire, Sufix
*Fluorocarbon:* Berkley Vanish, P-Line, Yo-Zuri
--Tim


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

well I have to dissagree with that chart when it says that fluoro is more sensitive than braid. 

buckeyebowman: if you are going to try braid do not try fireline crystal, its really bad IMO. Try spiderwire stealth, or powerpro.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I used to be a mono guy then tried fireline and liked it better, then tried spyder wire didn't like it as much as the fire line, then tried power pro and hated it, then sufix liked it best, then tried sufix 832 and OMG love it. All my reels now have sufix 832 on them. Spinning reels that is; I use alot of rooster tails , blue fox and spinner baits no birds nest after 2 full seasons of heavy use. Pricey you bet, but really works well for me. good luck


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

You also have to remember that there are different types of braid now...even within the same brand!
The old Power Pro was a three strand braid, the Power Pro Super 8 is the New 8 strand braid that is rounder, smoother, and softer....it is also even thinner and stronger than before!
Right now my braid of preference is the Daiwa Samurai Braid...same cost now as all the others!
I disagree that braid knot strength is an issue...I use a double Palomar and I have never had an issue with knots coming undone or knots breaking...with a double P, the knot is just like a metal weld and it becomes the strongest part of the line.
I also disagree that visibility is an issue...if you are a good fisherman and put the right action on a lure, a fish is not going to worry about a strand of algae that is the size of a hair in the same colored water. Just my humble opinion!

Nanofil is another good choice on spinning equipement. NOTHING casts as far, it is also a superline...but it's line strength rating IS at the knot! I use the 17lb in low vis green and still can straighten light wire sickle hooks to pull them out of rocks without breaking the line....BUT, it is not as strong as regular braid....I catch Crappie, WB, Walleye, Perch, and Bass with no problems, just the same as with my Daiwa Samurai...except the Nanofil casts farther!


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't remember the last time i went out without utilizing more than 1 line type bass fishing. Mono for this, braid for that, flouro those. But if i was to be constrained to one line, forever, i would prefer to have 12 lb trilene big game or xt. Cheap, tough and can cover about everything. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

For spinning gear, all purpose line I like P-Line Flouroclear in 6-8# test. Some guys like Flouroclear, others don't. I've never had a problem with it. 

Before trying Flouroclear, I used Yo-Zuri Hybrid 6-8#test, I found it wasn't as supple and seemed to retain a lot of memory. Very strong line for sure! 

I don't like using braid on spinning tackle, just my preference. The splice knot of joining braid to another line annoys me. I think it decreases casting distance every time the knot hits a rod guide.


----------



## sterno (Jul 20, 2011)

Spooled up one reel with Spiderwire Ultracast Ultimate Mono last night.Started spooling up the other with Spiderwire EZ Flouro.My buddy calls and I talk to him for awhile.Come back and my BlueTick Beagle got into the line and had it wrapped all over her nose and feetShe had pulled at least 3/4 of the spool out and had it tangled up all over.Had to cut it all off of the idiot.So I am gonna go with the PowerPro since I have 2 full spools of it.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

pppatrick said:


> I can't remember the last time i went out without utilizing more than 1 line type bass fishing. Mono for this, braid for that, flouro those. But if i was to be constrained to one line, forever, i would prefer to have 12 lb trilene big game or xt. Cheap, tough and can cover about everything.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If I absolutely had to have just one type of fishing line, I too would use Trilene XT


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree with Sonar and Ranger373v. You can't beat BPS excel. For the price and quanity you get it's the best deal out there. Ive been using it for over 10years and love it. You also have to remember that it has to be a major line manufacturer that makes it for them under the Bass Pro Shop name. I also buy Cabela's flourocarbon which is also a good deal. 600 yard for about $25 and its made by Seagar.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought I saw something that bass pro had a buy 2 and get 1 free of their large spools of excel. We used it many years ago and it's good line.Kept the spools in a cool dark spot and they lasted several years.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

saugmon said:


> I thought I saw something that bass pro had a buy 2 and get 1 free of their large spools of excel. We used it many years ago and it's good line.Kept the spools in a cool dark spot and they lasted several years.


Yeah on their 1200yard spools. I buy the big big ones. Use about 4 a year. Its a good deal... kind of..if its all the same line the big big spool is a better value...but if you need say 1 12 lb 1 14 lb and a 20 lb... buyin 2 gettin one free is sweet!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

the best all-around line in my opinion is seaguar floro... abrazx or invizx, weight depends on the set up... 8lb for spinning gear, 15lb for baitcasters... but in all honesty no line is good for everything... 

for anyone who needs it.... here is a breakdown of what line I use in every scenario I can think of.... and believe it or not, I have a rod/real combo ready that can handle all of this stuff, I keep 20 combos in my rod locker most of the time...

Frog - 50,65lb braid, usually power pro because its cheap... no other line is even acceptable... 

Buzzbait - 12lb Floro - perfect line for this technique... you can go bigger if you want but you will compromise casting distance...

Swim Jig - 17lb Floro - I usually swim jigs around riprap, this line is pretty much perfect for this technique, ill upsize slightly if im in florida but its prob not even necessary to do that...

Football jig - 25lb Floro- its super strong, and clear... helps dragging out of hangups and its pretty much invisible... I usually don't even bust out this rig unless its fairly deep (20+ feet) and rocky... the heavier line doesn't effect much considering the depth..

Matt Punching - 65lb braid, 25lb floro (usually have 4 rods set up, 2 with braid, 2 with floro, ill switch back and forth throughout day if bites are slow, would prefer to use braid but sometimes they just wont bite it if you are using braid)

Popper (small) - I use the smally rico popper often.. ill throw it on a spinning rod with 20lb braid... you get good casting distance, it floats so it doesn't effect action, and you get the solid hooksets... only downfall is braid makes it harder to land fish.. the lack of stretch creates slack in the line during jumps, makes it easier for fish to shake a bait.

popper (large) or any other walking type topwater bait (gunfish,sammy spook, etc.) 50lb braid... you could get by with smaller, 30, or 40 but you don't lose much using the bigger braid...

square bill cranks - 15lb floro, im usually throwing square bills around laydowns, the heavier line helps when you get a fish wrapped around a log... 

other cranks - 12lb floro, the purpose of the floro is that it has a smaller diameter then most mono so you get good depth, but you also get enough stretch that it makes it a better option then braid... you could use mono too but the thicker diameter and the fact that it floats makes it a less attractive line to me.

Carolina rig - 65lb braid for mainline, 17lb mono for leader... the point? 90% of the time, when you get hung up with a c-rig, the sinker is whats hung... the heavy braid allows you to pull the sinker free... the mono floats, helps keep the bait off the bottom or at least more boyant...

shakeyhead - 6 or 8lb floro - some guys like to use braid for this with a leader... I don't for a few reasons... most people use a floro leader... floro characteristics change drastically when you are using them as a leader... when you shorten floro to only a few feet, you are removing the little stretch it has, making it far easier to break... its easier to break on hooksets, when you are hung and everthing in between... if you are using a high quality rod, you wont need the extra sensitivity of the braid, and the little stretch that floro has will make it easier to land fish...

drop shot - 10lb braid with leader - you can get by with this set up with drop shot because you get hung less and you are using a tiny hook that penetrates easily, no need for a hookset... you still have the issue of fish being able to throw a bait easier but the benefits outweigh the downfalls in this case...

senko - 17lb floro - you can use smaller if you want, I am usually fishing this in the same type of cover as a swim jig and I don't see a need to downsize... you don't want braid or mono for this because it floats... you want a weightless senko to drop straight down... if you need it to fall in a different way, you simply add weight...

spinnerbait - 12lb floro - similar to the buzzbait, good blend of slight stretch and castablility, the fact that it sinks is not a factor here...

lipless cranks - 12lb floro - in some instances, you may consider braid if you are ripping them through vegetation but in most cases floro is fine...

suspending jerkbaits - 12lb floro

tubes - 8lb floro(spinning) 17lb floro (flipping) 65lb (flipping grass)

swimbaits - depends on the surroundings, open water I would use floro, around vegetation I would use braid... size would depend on where I am...


there is a lot of things you can control with the line you choose... none of which happens if you choose the same line for everything... however, I understaind most people don't have a different set up for everything they like doing... so having said that, 15lb floro is about as good as it gets for an all-around performance...

Im sure I left out a few techniques but that's all I can think of right now...


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats too much lol....


----------

